# Christ Crucified



## Megan Mozart (Oct 5, 2009)

Great sermon by Dr. Sproul

1 Corinthians 1:17-25



> 17 For Christ did not send me to baptize but to preach the gospel, and not with words of eloquent wisdom, lest the cross of Christ be emptied of its power.
> 18 For the word of the cross is folly to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God. 19 For it is written,
> 
> “I will destroy the wisdom of the wise,
> ...



Ligonier Ministries


----------

